
Belgian Scientists Announce New Solar Panel That Makes Hydrogen - xbmcuser
https://cleantechnica.com/2019/03/03/belgian-scientists-announce-new-solar-panel-that-makes-hydrogen/
======
bamboozled
I really hope this is genuine, it's massive news if it is. What I find
interesting about this prospect is how it somewhat solves the "storage"
problem of current photovoltaic (electricity producing) panels.

Does anyone know if hydrogen could be used to produce to replace gas based
power plants to provide base load power overnight / during long periods of
cloud ?

Fingers crossed!

~~~
xbmcuser
If we could extract water while burning hydrogen for electricity. A way to
generate carbon less electricity that produces clean water as a byproduct will
be a huge problem solver for the world's future.

